# DHEA-anti aging, libedo enhancer or just a waste of money 💰



## TiredandHot (Apr 20, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> *DHEA, HELPFUL OR HARMFUL
> SUPPLEMENT OR PROHORMONE*
> 
> DHEA is one of those compound's that seems to either really help or really, well...not. Altho I hear it called a supplement I'm my opinion it's a ProHormone no matter how ya shake it. I gathered info from several different sites to write this as objective as possible.
> ...


I actually recently bought a bottle to see if it would help my low libido from a high primo dose. Up to 100mg did jack squat, so a waste of money for me personally.


----------



## bigrobbie (Apr 20, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I actually recently bought a bottle to see if it would help my low libido from a high primo dose. Up to 100mg did jack squat, so a waste of money for me personally.


That's the conclusion I have drawn as well.


----------

